# Kioti ck45hst vs Kioti rx6010



## valmond (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm thinking of upgrading my 45hst tractor for the new rx 6010 can anybody tell me if the new rx6010 is a good tractor and if its worth the money to trade for 15hp more........Thanks


----------

